# Dressage Running Order



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (1 August 2012)

Apologies if already posted but here is the link to the Dressage times for Thursday and Friday.

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001900/index.html

Carl - 11:54 Thursday
Laura - 15:11 Thursday

Richard - 12:15 Friday
Charlotte - 14:10 Friday

Time to get excited!!!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (1 August 2012)

so glad we have a day to recover my nerves are shot after the eventing


----------

